# April 15th Racing in Lowell IN.



## jeff72 (Jan 2, 2012)

We will be running skinny and fat tire T-jets along with AFX magnatration with the Lemans body. practice starts at 12:00 and racing starts at 1:00 it will be $5.00 and we wil be having Pizza.


----------



## JVerb (Oct 6, 2006)

I thought you were going to have food for lunch. I will try to make this one, feeling much better.

Peace,
Verb


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Food for lunch!Food for lunch! Yippeeee!I love food for lunch


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

You guys are hanging around Darrelll too much.....Come to think of it, so am I.

See you there! zoom we go


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Pizza Hut?


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

Speaking of Darrel (aka nerf king) practice starts at 12:00, lol


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

PIZZA PIZZA IM THERE ill be there at noon hope to have top of the line cars ready to run im going to win.:thumbsup: oops i forgot i have 2 work the hobby shop that day sry guys next time zoom we go joann wont be here shes going to the white sox game


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh come on Honda, maybe we can stop in and talk to your boss, things wouldnt be the same without ya. Hope you can make it.


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

:wave:Whats the address ?:thumbsup:


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

337 castle street, lowell, in.


----------



## jeff72 (Jan 2, 2012)

*Pizza*

Yes it will be Pizza hut it is the only place open at that time


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

That's cool!


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Unless I have to work I will be there.


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

I thought there was a race tonight at Parklane, nope. Im itching to race NOW!!! Gonna have to go buy a little track set from Toys-r-us and set it up lol. Maybe ill go bug Pat


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

u cancome by the hobby shop on sat ill be there at 11 am and al might show up to u r welcome to come up and run if u like ty:thumbsup:


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

I'll be there, and will try to tape some races. Let me know if you want jet claw tires for iroc cars I have a pack you can have for tuffy tires.

This car had a little testing accident today, the car never ran that good anyways.

View attachment 152538


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Ed, That must be the new way to lighten up the front of the car. :thumbsup: Just super glue it back together. Pat


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

Ed, if you can, bring the tires for the IROC cars, I am sure they will help. Thanks


----------



## jeff72 (Jan 2, 2012)

Bump!!!


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Can't wait!:wave:


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

Food update for Sunday, we dont have to choke down Pizza Hut pizza, we actually have another pizza place open in the big town of Lowell on Sunday.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Woo hoo! GOOD pizza for lunch.


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

There are some of use that like Pizza Hut pizza. :wave:


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

Steelix_70 said:


> There are some of use that like Pizza Hut pizza. :wave:


I like Pizza Hut too, just not the one in Lowell, dont know why, but it does suck as for Pizza.


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

bump !!!!!!!!!! here we go, zoom


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

zoomin


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Hungry slot racers will eat just about anything!:freak:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

thanks 4 the fun again even know i got there late had fun and pizza ty jeff and chris see u next time.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks guys great racin,got my but beat but at least I was in the hunt this time!:wave:


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Chris and Jeff, Thanks for a good day of racing. Got my butt kicked today and still had fun. The IROC race was very close. Pat


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks Chris and Jeff for a great day of side by side racing. Can not wait to next time. I hope you guys like the videos was trying something different.





 Skinny tire car





Fat tire car






 Afx car


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

Awesome races again today. Thanks Chris and Jeff for the funfilled Sunday. Some nice videos as well


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Nice job, Pat. You bring in this Mike guy from who-knows-where and he kicks our butts! LOL. Seriously, congrats to Mike on the win in wide-tire TJets with a really nice drive.


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

Cool videos. Glad you all could make it. Sooner or later I will conquer. Til then I will have a blast racing.


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Mike is my hired gun. LOL:thumbsup:. Mike has been racing with us since he was about 5. I'm the crew chief and he drives.Pat


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

He says he still needs help.....that scares me.


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks Al, but I wouldnt call that a butt kickin. I was just clearing the path for the Cole racing team lol. Looks like ill be nerf king next race..., oh wait, Darrell took the trophy for that already with his 3 lane nerfs sunday.


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Al. Here is Mike getting his start in racing. Pat


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Darrell's a pro. Great pic, Pat. See you guys at the next race!


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Ratwagon64 said:


> Al. Here is Mike getting his start in racing. Pat


Cool pic!Mike had a lot more hair then,but I probably did too!


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

brownie374 said:


> Cool pic!Mike had a lot more hair then,but I probably did too!


I still have the hair Rick, its still attached to that hat!!!! lol. That pic is from my first years in "Slotcar Bootcamp". My Dad and Pat were very strict as race drill sergeants. I still have nightmares of them yelling " No, you CAN NOT race the fast lanes till you get 500 laps without falling off in the gutter lane". HAHA!!!!!


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Yep, you gotta be able to keep it in the slot. See the training worked. Now give me 50 more laps Mike. Lol Pat


----------

